# EP Brush Spoons



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have tied a few shrimp, crab, and Tarpon toad flies using the EP Brush material. Last night I tied some spoon flies using said stuff. I used a Gamakatsu #2 Shiner Hook SE. These hooks are curved and makes for an easy tie. I won't know whether these flies will work until the weather settles some and I can get out and try them.

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

just because you bent the hook and cut the ep brush into a "spoon" shape doesnt make it s spoon fly. I suggest you brush sally hansens hard as nails or 5 min epoxy on the top and bottom to help give the fly a wobble which makes a spoon fly a spoon fly.

if there isnt a wobble then all you have is a bent crab fly which will work either way....I would use the one you have there for carp.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

hmm.... me like.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good to me


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have plenty of spoon flies already. I was just thinking if I could tie one and not having to use epoxy, Clear Cure Goo, Sally's etc. The shiner hooks come already bent and easy to tie a spoon fly on. Only time will tell if this thing will wobble. If it doesn't and doesn't catch fish, then it is an idea gone bad. I have plenty of those.

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

It will work for sure as a crab/crayfish pattern...but don't call it a spoon if it doesn't twist or wobble...


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Good looking fly. I love anything in copper color for reds. Give it a fling in a pool to check the action and let us know. I don't like messing with epoxy either, but if brushing some on the EP would make it wobble, that would still be a very easy spoon fly tie.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice looking fly you made it call a spoon if you so choose keep up the good work and please continue to post your creativity.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

if it don't wobble maybe moving the weighted eyes to the rear of the hook might help.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

eye position will not matter. the EP does not and will not provide enough resistance when stripped to cause a wobble or spin...sweet crab/carp -yes...spoonfly-no.

:headknock


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would call that the Donald Trump Merkin.

I wonder if a lip or sequin up front would get it to wobble.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I like it myself. Let us know if it shimmys.


----------

